# Did i screw myself over?



## galgal23 (30 Jun 2010)

I had lasik earlier in the month and a medical scheduled 3 weeks later. I didn't call and notify anyone I had lasik and told the med tech i did on the day of my medical. my vision was almost 6/6, not quite but very close, and i don't have glasses anymore, so i guess that means it's not correctable to 6/6? I'm not really sure. 

Anyway, the medical continued normally and then I got a form to take to the eye doctor at the lasik clinic that needs to be filled out, i'm not quite sure what can be written there since i'm only weeks in the 'healing' process. The med tech told me i should send in the form to them asap..but won't that get me disqualified since i'm only weeks in after having lasik done? Should i wait 3 months and then ask for the form again to take to the doctor?? Not sure what to do at all  :-[


----------



## MikeL (30 Jun 2010)

Do what the Med Tech told you to do, see the Dr, get them to fill out the form and bring it back. Too easy.


----------



## galgal23 (30 Jun 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Do what the Med Tech told you to do, see the Dr, get them to fill out the form and bring it back. Too easy.



the doc will write that my eyes are not yet healed, with a bunch of restrictions..wont that get me disqualified?


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Jun 2010)

Then disregard what the medic told you to do.  What does he know, anyway?


----------



## galgal23 (30 Jun 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Then disregard what the medic told you to do.  What does he know, anyway?



i know the medic is just doing his job, i'm just worried about the outcome of this situation..


----------



## kkramar (30 Jun 2010)

Than maybe you should of thought twice before you got lasik done while you were in the process of applying???? 

All that's going to happen is if you do every get an offer, it will delay when you go to BMQ. It won't out right disqualify you from getting in.


----------



## galgal23 (30 Jun 2010)

kkramar said:
			
		

> Than maybe you should of thought twice before you got lasik done while you were in the process of applying????
> 
> All that's going to happen is if you do every get an offer, it will delay when you go to BMQ. It won't out right disqualify you from getting in.



if i didn't get lasik i would have been DQd right away. my vision was about -8 (-7 is v5 aka unfit)

ahh, ok, thats great news! so i guess i'll send in the form asap, no matter whats written on it?

do you have any idea about my other concern, my vision is very close to 6/6 'uncorrected' but since i don't wear glasses is it ok that its slightly worse than perfect? i believe 6.25 was written on the test sheet given to the med tech, what does it mean??


----------



## kkramar (30 Jun 2010)

If you search around on the DND site they list all the medical standards for every trade. I'm not an eye doc so I can't really give you solid answers.


----------



## Scott (30 Jun 2010)

Your eyes must be better. Mine arent - reading posts that lack punctuation and other basic English skills is hard for me. It's also a pet peeve on this forum and in the Guidelines, please try to do better.

Scott
Army.ca Staff


----------



## galgal23 (30 Jun 2010)

Scott said:
			
		

> Your eyes must be better. Mine arent - reading posts that lack punctuation and other basic English skills is hard for me. It's also a pet peeve on this forum and in the Guidelines, please try to do better.
> 
> Scott
> Army.ca Staff



Sorry about that.


----------



## Sapplicant (30 Jun 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Then disregard what the medic told you to do.  What does he know, anyway?




He seems to disregard the search function, therefore disregarding a medic's advice makes COMPLETE sense  ;D


----------



## galgal23 (1 Jul 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> He seems to disregard the search function, therefore disregarding a medic's advice makes COMPLETE sense  ;D



What should I have searched for?  :-\


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2010)

galgal23 said:
			
		

> What should I have searched for?  :-\



I don't know?

Perhaps a search for "Lasik" or "Eye Surgery" or "Vision" or some of the various other questions you asked.  

You definitely are not the first one on this site, in this nation, on this planet to have raised some of these questions; nor do many of the answers change over time.


----------



## armychick2009 (1 Jul 2010)

Get the paper signed and then send it back.  If you don't send it back, then you have no chances at getting in at all. 

You may just be asked to provide additional documentation later on. You won't be going to basic right away anyways, right? Lots of time to finish your healing process, and just cross that bridge when you get to it. If you don't send it in, you're not even on the same road as that bridge.


----------



## galgal23 (3 Jul 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> Get the paper signed and then send it back.  If you don't send it back, then you have no chances at getting in at all.
> 
> You may just be asked to provide additional documentation later on. You won't be going to basic right away anyways, right? Lots of time to finish your healing process, and just cross that bridge when you get to it. If you don't send it in, you're not even on the same road as that bridge.



Thanks


----------



## Sapplicant (30 Jul 2010)

So, Galgal23, did you get your forms done yet? If so, do you have any more of an idea what kind of timeline you're looking at? Keep us posted...


----------

